# I am blessed!



## chauncey (Sep 7, 2016)

Sometimes it pays to be blessed...My 1Ds3 would not start after 4 months of inactivity and battery 
would not charge. 

Sent the camera to the New Jersey repair center last Saturday...email first thing this morning with a 
$250 estimate... called them and explained the problem, the gentleman on the phone (my bad that I 
don't recall his name) said he would check and call me back in a couple of hours, which he did. He called 
back and said the technician had serviced said camera and was shipping it back at no charge, in spite of 
it being out of warranty. Bad battery was culprit, which I gotta replace. 
I bought that camera in 2008, never joined their pro club or anything else. 

It does pay to be blessed...and good looking.


----------



## szinski (Sep 7, 2016)

How's that being blessed? They didn't charge you for the "repair" because the camera wasn't broken. You'd be blessed if they replaced the battery. But glad you figured out what the problem was.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Sep 7, 2016)

They (Canon) paid the return postage and "Serviced" it for no charge - I would be pretty chuffed with that even if the service only meant that they checked that it still worked!


----------



## Pookie (Sep 7, 2016)

Blessed that you couldn't figure out a battery issue? Blessed that you sent you camera off for no real reason?

I can think of a few other things you are but blessed isn't one of them...


----------



## chauncey (Sep 7, 2016)

I didn't know if it was the battery...the charger...or the camera.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi Pookie. 
I think this is harsh, one camera, one battery and one charger and no one you can borrow stuff to test. 
How do you determine the failure point, a round of "ip dip dog S___ you are not it?" (Common selection method at primary school.) or do you get a pro to check it, if this were a friend, I would be very loath to lend them a battery or try their battery in my camera in case it caused damage, these places are set up for that. 

Hi Chauncy. 
I'm glad that somewhere showed you such good customer service, it is rare these days. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Pookie said:


> Blessed that you couldn't figure out a battery issue? Blessed that you sent you camera off for no real reason?
> 
> I can think of a few other things you are but blessed isn't one of them...


----------



## dak723 (Sep 11, 2016)

Glad you got some really good service.

For the idiots...

Repair shops charge you for their time in most cases - even if they find nothing wrong. Especially an out of warranty item

And they charge shipping - which can certainly run to a few dollars, pounds, euros or whatever your currency.

Is it a requirement on this forum that a perfectly legitimate post - where someone is pleased - gets met with the sarcasm, rudeness and stupidity? Or is only whining and complaining considered a legitimate post?


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice to hear a happy ending.

Bet they cleaned the camera too!

Scott


----------



## chauncey (Sep 11, 2016)

> Bet they cleaned the camera too!


Oh ya they did. The trolls...would be interesting if they were to compare their work to mine on 1x.


----------



## szinski (Sep 11, 2016)

chauncey said:


> Oh ya they did. The trolls...would be interesting if they were to compare their work to mine on 1x.



Sorry for coming off as being harsh.

I'm glad you got it sorted out, and I'm glad that Canon treated you right. A word of advice, if I may. Always buy an extra battery for your camera. It would've saved you all of the time and trouble of sending your camera to Canon, and, it provides a backup should your primary battery go dead in the middle of a shoot.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 11, 2016)

chauncey said:


> > Bet they cleaned the camera too!
> 
> 
> Oh ya they did. The trolls...would be interesting if they were to compare their work to mine on 1x.



The problem is not with your images. Not every photographer knows how to write as well as they take pictures.


----------



## gregorywood (Sep 12, 2016)

Tough crowd here. I'm amazed sometimes at the $hit that gets slung at people here.

Chauncey: Glad you had a stroke of good luck and it had a happy ending. Too many times, the story has a different ending.


----------



## dadohead (Sep 12, 2016)

Guy felt blessed, and then he made the mistake of showing up here.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 20, 2016)

Don't worry, they'll get you eventually  Just kidding (sort of) Canon is usually pretty good, but their pricing is win some/lose some - outrageous for minor repairs and a steal for major repairs because they tend to charge one price for each item, or so it seems.

Glad it worked out so well for you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> ...Canon is usually pretty good, but their pricing is win some/lose some - outrageous for minor repairs and a steal for major repairs because they tend to charge one price for each item, or so it seems.



I found that out. The only item I've ever needed repaired by Canon (not counting the 1D X recall) was my EOS M which just died for no apparent reason. Their fixed cost repair was apparently based on the retail price before the fire sale, and was the same cost as buying as a new EOS M on Amazon (this was after the M3 came out), and $20 less than a new imported M2. I bought the M2.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 20, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > ...Canon is usually pretty good, but their pricing is win some/lose some - outrageous for minor repairs and a steal for major repairs because they tend to charge one price for each item, or so it seems.
> ...


Yikes, that's pretty brutal! I've been a better *cough* customer. 2 x 400mm f/5.6 hood replacements, dropped TS-E 24mm filter thread repair, 1D X top plate rust replacement, 135mm f/2 realignment/calibration from drop, 60D screen replacement, and at least one more.

The repairs ranged from about $160-460 each if memory serves...unfortunately a few of these happened at the same time.


----------

